# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Met het oestrogeen dieet vlugger op je streefgewicht

## FRANCOIS580

*Vrouwen in de menopauze moet je het niet vertellen, die weten er alles over. Zij ondervinden het dagelijks aan hun humeur en de veranderingen die zich in hun lichaam afspelen. Onze hormonenhuishouding speelt een belangrijke rol, zowel bij je lichamelijke als je geestelijke conditie. Wijzigingen in je hormoonhuishouding brengen heel wat ongemakken met zich mee. Maar nu ontdekten wetenschappers dat je concentratie aan hormonen ook een belangrijke rol speelt bij overgewicht en obesitas. Vooral het vrouwelijke geslachtshormoon oestrogeen speelt daarbij een hoofdrol. Danzij een hoger oestrogeengehalte in je bloed, zal je dieet vlugger en blijvend resultaat opleveren. Wat is daar de oorzaak van, en op wat moet je letten om je lichaamseigen oestrogenen te verhogen? Vormt een aangepast oestrogeendieet dan dé oplossing tegen overgewicht, en is dit ook doeltreffend bij mannen?*


*(Francois580)*


Dé oorzaak van zwaarlijvigheid bestaat niet. Overgewicht heeft immers meerdere oorzaken. Eerste vereiste voor een verantwoord lichaamsgewicht is en blijft ongetwijfeld een gezonde, evenwichtige en gevarieerde voeding, in combinatie met voldoende lichaamsbeweging. Zo zijn wetenschappers ervan overtuigd dat vooral het vrouwelijke geslachtshormoon oestrogeen een belangrijke invloed heeft op je lichaamsgewicht. Is de hoeveelheid lichaamseigen oestrogeen onder het gewenste niveau, dan vergroot je hongergevoel. 


*Lager hongergevoel, vlugger resultaat* 


Hoe langer je verzadigd gevoel blijft aanhouden en dus je hongergevoel uitblijft, hoe vlugger je dieet resultaten zal opleveren. Hoe groter je hongergevoel en hoe vlugger het terug keert, hoe trager je metabolisme of stofwisselingsproces zal verlopen. Precies deze wisselwerking is verantwoordelijk voor onefficiënt diëten en het ontstaan van overgewicht op langere termijn. Hoe reageert je lichaam nu precies op een té laag oestrogeengehalte in je bloed? .../...

Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...ger-op-je.html

----------

